# average travel distance to shoot.



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

30-40 mins to one of about 6 or 7 clubs that shoot field.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> 30-40 mins to one of about 6 or 7 clubs that shoot field.




```

```
bragg bragg braggg braggg




im jealous...

10 minutes away for me, except we have only 2 shoots per year....the rest is 3D...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> bragg bragg braggg braggg
> ...


Time to move:wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

As of right now, the closest Field range is DCWC and that's about an hour and ten. Stick & Wheel is close to two hours. 

Most of the 3D courses are an hour and a half exept for the home course, that's fifteen minutes. Rumor has it that the landowner has given the OK for 14 Field targets.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Varies greatly. Our home club has a few shoots so that's just a 10 minute or so drive. We also travel all over 3 states at various times so DCWC down in Durham is about 2 1/2 hours. The Mootel is about the same or slightly further (but Tim usually puts us up for the night) so it works out fine.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

30 minutes for most and as far away as 2 hours for 1. However we shoot every weekend from April thru most of October here in Maryland.:happy::dancing::banana:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Rattleman said:


> 30 minutes for most and as far away as 2 hours for 1. However we shoot every weekend from April thru most of October here in Maryland.:happy::dancing::banana:



and then we shoot most every weekend from October till April Inside.. 

same distances though my average is 45 minutes and the 2 hour one is maybe only twice a year. if that.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Time to move:wink:



EXACTLY..:wink:


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

thanx all, for taking the time to answer this.

3d's are considerably closer all around me...........although oddly enough most ohio shoots are almost better for me travel/time, etc.

one day i would really like to shoot a standard round ? (assume 28 targets / 4 arrows each). i imagine the 80yd walkup would be itimidating.

closest options for me would be the other side of indy, 90+ miles.

i wish there were more field shoots available. ive been watching too much alternative2tv.

anyways.........thanx

camoham


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

camoham said:


> thanx all, for taking the time to answer this.
> 
> 3d's are considerably closer all around me...........although oddly enough most ohio shoots are almost better for me travel/time, etc.
> 
> ...


AWESOME isn't it... it pulls you right in... :darkbeer:


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> AWESOME isn't it... it pulls you right in... :darkbeer:


yes, addictively so.

although ive yet to shoot a field round.............i think that it is an interesting possiblity for a couple of reasons.

A) shooting known distances.

B) Even though known distances............still requires thinking, angle knowledge, and knowing how you shoot with given situations (hills, slopes, etc.)

C) Emphasis on form & technique..............with the ultimate goal of sustainable consistency.

D) you can get your first shot wrong (cut, shooting flaws, etc.)........and if you learn from it..........still only end up a point down (assuming your good enough to critique where you went wrong and how to correctly fix it)

camoham


----------



## Hoytfinger (Jul 12, 2006)

camoham said:


> thanx all, for taking the time to answer this.
> 
> 3d's are considerably closer all around me...........although oddly enough most ohio shoots are almost better for me travel/time, etc.
> 
> ...


I am SO LUCKY!! Have a 28 target range (Black Mountain Range, 14 on flat ground, 14 steep hill/canyon) 5 minutes from my front door. In South San Jose CA.

Shot there this afternoon, target faces missing on a few butts due to recent storms but even though very windy had a bunch of fun. We have on 80yd walkup on the low course and the 80yd on the mountain you shoot over the treetops and across a canyon! With new grass springing up this place is PARADISE!!!

Also within an hour also have Mt. Madonna in Watsonville, Kings Mountain in Woodside, DeLaVega in Santa Cruz and even closer Stevens Creek Range in Cupertino.

Supposed to rain again tomorrow PM so have to get up early and get back at it!! TOO FUN!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

camoham said:


> yes, addictively so.
> 
> although ive yet to shoot a field round.............i think that it is an interesting possiblity for a couple of reasons.
> 
> ...




```

```
so.... what are you waiting for... ?? !! hehehehehe ooops.. Indiana,- guess you need to wait for the thaw first...

YOUR'E READY !!...


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Rattleman said:


> 30 minutes for most and as far away as 2 hours for 1. However we shoot every weekend from April thru most of October here in Maryland.:happy::dancing::banana:


I knew of 2 or 3 (me being one) living in southern MD that used to shoot almost every weekend. The closest clubs were an hour drive away, eutaw, mohican, or SMA. Add another 15 - 30 minutes for TPA and Anne Arundel. I still belong to SMA because it has an indoor range, but only make it up on the weekends. Too far to travel on a week/work night.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Closest Field range to me is DCWC - about an hour drive, but I got there at least once a week during outdoor season. After that it just keeps getting exponentially longer. :wink:

That's why if it ever dries up a little, I plan to build my own 14 target range. I've heard that if you build it, they will come. :darkbeer:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

The two ranges I compete at most often are 13 miles for field and 17 miles for target. The next closest is 46 miles away. Two towns I go to every year for a couple tournaments are about 120 miles (in opposite directions) from where I live. That's roughly a 2 hour drive.

Dave


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

camoham said:


> yes, addictively so.
> 
> although ive yet to shoot a field round.............i think that it is an interesting possiblity for a couple of reasons.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat as Rattleman and others in this area, but... the first field shoot I ever did was near the outer limit of my normal driving radius to shoots around here, at about 2 1/2 hours... but it was all I needed to get me hooked into field archery... :thumb: :tongue: :wink:

Try it.. make the drive once.. you may just like it.  :cheers:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

3 hours and that's just to get to the in state shoots. 5-6 hours for anything else.:sad:


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

25-30 minutes to get to the closest club.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

we go anywhere from 45 mins to 21/2 hrs,


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

45 miles from driveway to range, but 6 miles from work.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

45 minutes to a local indoor league shoot once a week and then any other shoots is 75 ta 80 miles or more.

Outdoors is 45 minutes to a field shoot and 1 1/2 hr to another one. Clubs are getting thin around this area these days. AC


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

anywhere from 15mins-4hrs for outdoor 3d shoots. about an hour for indoor at the shop


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

I have driven an hour, on average. The greatest distance that I've driven was 5 hours. I won't do that often, however.


----------



## LoneBear (Feb 6, 2008)

*Shoulds count my blessings...*

Guess I really should count my blessings....
If you aren't married to one organization or type of shooting.
25 min - NFAA Field, Target and 3-d
45 min - NFAA/FITA Indoor
2 min - my backyard (45 yd max)
< 1 hr - about six 3-d ranges (seem to be popping up like dandelions  )

under construction (details IIRC)
15 min - 20 yd? Indoor "State of the art facility" (drive past going back and forth to work)
50 min - FITA outdoor, 70 M indoor, 25M? indoor

I did drive 2 hours last weekend going to the state indoor NFAA 600 and the NFAA Southern Sectional is in the same location this weekend.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Field Ranges*

We shoot Field all summer. Closest range is 1 hr. 20 min away. Two more are 2.5 -3.0 hrs away. The longest one is 3 hrs 20 min away.
Jbird


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm from south east pa and we have many clubs that have field shoots in the summer.I'm guessing that there are around 12 clubs that hold field shoots within 50 miles of my home...Penn dutch league....berks county league...and 
I'm only 20 miles from LAS..tough situation I know


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll be taking a 5 hour flight to Arlington come July for my first ever field shoot. :whoo:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> I'll be taking a 5 hour flight to Arlington come July for my first ever field shoot. :whoo:


So what you are telling me is we will have to get a round in on the mini Billy Hill before we go to Pa:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> So what you are telling me is we will have to get a round in on the mini Billy Hill before we go to Pa:wink:


I'm thinking about taking the whole week off....get my crap together Monday....and fly in Tuesday Morning. I'm sooooooo ready. :tongue:


----------

